
Scientists Aim to Pull Peer Review Out of the 17th Century - happy-go-lucky
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2018/02/24/586184355/scientists-aim-to-pull-peer-review-out-of-the-17th-century
======
virtuowl
It would be really nice to modernize the whole scientific process and also get
rid of overpriced journals

